
Lupin III Manga author Monkey Punch passes away at 81 - inflatableDodo
https://www.crunchyroll.com/en-gb/anime-news/2019/04/16/lupin-iii-manga-author-monkey-punch-passes-away-at-age-of-81
======
kyledrake
Not directly his work, but one of my favorite animated films of all time is
based on Lupin III (and was written/directed by Hayao Miyazaki):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Castle_of_Cagliostro](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Castle_of_Cagliostro)

~~~
paganel
The TV series that was broadcast just a little before that was also pretty
remarkable [1], it involved Miyazaki, Isao Takahata (who later made "Grave of
the Fireflies") and Masaaki Osumi, who was in charge of the first few episodes
which have a really special jazzy and cool feeling, which I've only seen
reproduced at the same level in "Cowboy Bebop" which was made more than 20
years later.

Also, the opening scene of the even later Lupin the 3rd TV series dubbed in
Italian will forever be one of my best childhood memories. I don't know how
they managed to do it but sometimes the Italians were able to create opening
scenes that were even better than the original ones in Japanese, a very hard
feat to accomplish as the latter were also very good.

[1]
[https://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=8...](https://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=886)

[2]
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095327/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095327/)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKmzwpALHg4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKmzwpALHg4)

~~~
wodenokoto
Season 1 was amazing, but as it progressed to (I wanna say to season 2 or 3)
it became more and more of a cheaply produced slapstick cartoon.

But the earlier episodes had an amazing cinematic feel to them.

~~~
darkpuma
I see what you mean, but I really feel that season 2 in particular did a great
job of developing a lot of characters, particularly Zenigata.

------
toyg
It's hard to over-estimate the cultural influence Lupin III has had inside and
outside Japan. The original manga was a timeless masterpiece in its own right,
but the animated productions that followed solidified its place into popular
culture.

 _Au revoir_ , Katō-san. Your creations will keep stealing our hearts forever.

